
Modular Synthesis and Unix - stargrave
https://nora.codes/post/modular-synthesis-and-unix/
======
jsilence
For anyone wanting to tip tap into this world without spending hundreds of
modules up front, VCVRack is highly recommended. it is a software Eurorack
simulator that offers hundreds of popular Modules in software, most of them
for free.

Granted, it lacks the fun of physically manipulating the cables and knobs, but
it is the best way to figure out whether the modular world is for you.

With audio interfaces that also handle CV it is possible to connect the sim
world with real physical modules. A great way to test gear ideas before
buying.

